# What coloration is my kitten considered?



## belle12407 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello everyone! I wasn't sure where to post this, so I went ahead and just decided to post here anyway. My question is not regarding what my kitten looks like but whether my kitten is considered a Tortie or Calico (coloration)?? Also would you say she is a short or long hair kitten?? To add a little bio...I named her Ruby and she is about 11 weeks old.  Any feedback is much appreciated!! Thanks in advance!

Here are the images.


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't help with the colour question -not very good at that but have to say Ruby is just beautiful. What gorgeous interesting face. Congratulations on your new kitty.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

She's just beautiful, congratulations. I would call her a dark blended Tortie. Calicos have mostly white with red and black as secondary colours from memory. Regarding fur length, some kittens start out fluffy/long haired but their adult coat comes in shorter so only time will tell. At the moment I'd she she's medium haired but I reckon she may end up with a shorter coat than she has now.


----------



## belle12407 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you both so much!  I really appreciate your response.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Her coloring is very interesting! I've never seen another cat just like her. I don't know about labeling colors either, but just wanted to say what a unique and gorgeous kitty she is.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

How funny, I had the same question when I got my Freja. I would call yours a tortie with white. The general consensus I've heard is that its distinguished by base color; is she white with dark spots (calico) or dark with light spots. I had thought it was based on the size of the spotting (i.e calicos should have large solid patches) but that doesn't appear to be the case


----------



## JennyRae (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm no help with colors, but may I just say that your Ruby is a doll! :luv


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'd also call her a tortie and second the medium length coat. Long haired kitties look like puff balls at 11 weeks and short haired kitties would not be quite that fluffy. She's very pretty. I love the half and half face.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

This is my Miss Effie as a kitten. She's a dark blended tortie. These Tortie's colouring is often more muted when they are kittens and the colour deepens and becomes more defined as their adult coat comes in. 








And her she is as an adult. you can see how much richer the colour of her coat is now. 








Your little one is going to be a STUNNER when she's grown up! I can't wait to watch her progress


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Yep, I agree, tortie. Calicos usually have a white base with orange and black spots (they are always three colors). Also interesting, is that many torties have a "split face" so they almost look like a chimera, where one half of the face is orange and the other black, which your kitty has. And she looks long haired to me. She's beautiful!! Cute name too.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

She's tortie, and I would also say medium longhair. Calicos have a lot more white on their underparts, with patches of color. The "split face" is often the preferred tortie look. Ruby's adoorable!


----------



## belle12407 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone....appreciate all your responses.  I will try and post more pictures soon. These here are not as great (taken with my phone) they were taken before her bath time. First pic is with the flash and the second no flash. These are in regards to her tummy color.


----------



## belle12407 (Jul 24, 2012)

Here are just a few more from another day. She loves playing with my packing paper as you can tell.


----------

